# Course Required To Research My Dundee G/grandad



## brentfordian (Oct 30, 2007)

I know a lot about my grandfather Frederick Hill who served his time as a shipwright with Dundee Shipbuilding between 1902-07, and later was a ships' carpenter on the "Tay and Tyne" between 1909-1914 , but I have realised while doing family history research that his father, James Hill was also a ships' carpenter between (at least) 1864 - 1885. He lived in Dundee, and I think was also at Dundee Shipbuilding - vague story of building "Discovery". Also that he was on similar coastal trades - can only think he would have been with DPL ? 
Can anyone please direct me towards likely sources of information so that I will be able to place him on trades and ships ?


----------

